# Juvenile Angels laying eggs right now!



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

My juvenile angels are in process of laying and fertilizing their eggs on one of the black slate pieces I have in community tank as I write this. Have hatching jar ready to go and now will find that pair their own tank as this is 75 community tank they are in now. Video'd them on my blackberry laying their eggs and fertilizing them, now I know for sure which one is male and female in that pair. 
I will see if I can post later on here.


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

Congrats thats great! how big are they?


----------



## deaver (Mar 26, 2012)

sweet, i had 16, now 13 juvi's. i'm subscribed. take a pic


----------



## King James (Jan 30, 2012)

The group is approximately 5 to 7 months old I would guess. I got them in early Feb and they were about quarter plus size then. I have 2 other pairs that are wanting to do same, so here I go setting up a couple more tanks. First time for me to have angels and have them breed. A lot of eggs on slate, it looks like 400-500 I would guess....an area about 1 1/2 inches wide to 2+ inches high.


----------



## amdanand (Jan 3, 2012)

Congrats! Wud love to see some pics/videos.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

It's not unusual for the first lot of eggs to fail but even if it does now that they have the idea there will be more.


----------



## FishFlow (Sep 13, 2011)

top, for pictures!


----------

